

TechShop: Where do-it-yourself inventors do R&D - babul
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-techshop9-2008jun09,0,4068978.story

======
babul
I wish there was one of these near me.

------
seiji
Their classes are listed at <http://techshop.ws/take_classes.html>

"How To Cast Objects from Molten Aluminum in a Sand Mold" is always a
favorite.

